# Fantastic 9/8 Delivery



## Cebidae (Jul 31, 2005)

I thoroughly enjoyed my PCD experience on the 8th. Many thanks to Donnie Isley for the delivery and everyone else who made it memorable!

Goodbye:









Hello:









My car is in for the 1200 mi service today--looking forward to a fun drive this weekend!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Very nice upgrade, but there was nothing wrong with old one. Even a fine wine betters with age.
Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup:

Glad you enjoyed the day! I know you'll enjoy the new M3 :thumbup:


----------



## Gadgetman (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow! Awesome! Congrats on your new M. :thumbup:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats!!!!! A cool car!

donnie


----------

